
A `pip` hack to upgrade all your Python packages - ktamiola
https://hackernoon.com/a-pip-hack-to-upgrade-all-your-python-packages-492658c49681
======
wkd
We use different files for "soft" requirements, dev/test requirements, and a
freeze.txt containing all production requirements and then we default to
installing from freeze.txt but can update from the other files. It's similar
to this[1] but generating the freeze.txt in a temporary virtualenv.

I've started using an generated offline cache and PIP_FIND_LINKS to remove the
dependency of pypi for known installs in one project as well, will be
interesting to see if it turns out to be a good idea or not.

[1]: [https://www.kennethreitz.org/essays/a-better-pip-
workflow](https://www.kennethreitz.org/essays/a-better-pip-workflow)

------
spapas82
A similar script in Windows script (.bat)

for /F %%i in ( ' cat requirements\\\base.txt ^| cut -f 1 -d ^= ' ) do pip
install %%i --upgrade

Careful, it needs the unix utilities cat and cut on the path - they are
included in various other packages so you will probably already have them.

Also, it must be run through a .bat file and not directly from the command
line.

------
stephen82
Is it so difficult to upgrade all your outdated packages with pip?

All I do to upgrade with packages under virtualenv is the following:

    
    
       pip install -U $(pip list -o --format=legacy | awk '{print $1}' | paste -sd ' ')
    

That's it, really.

------
aldanor
Or, install pip-review.

[https://github.com/jgonggrijp/pip-review](https://github.com/jgonggrijp/pip-
review)

